# [Wet Thumb Forum]-stem plants without C02?



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I think it is a fair statement that the majority of stem plants need C02 added to the aquarium to do well. But there are exceptions. What has other peoples experience been?

I have found the following plants to do very well to acceptable without C02:

Hygrophila polysperma
Rotala indica
Myriophyllum
Mayaca

Any others?

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I think it is a fair statement that the majority of stem plants need C02 added to the aquarium to do well. But there are exceptions. What has other peoples experience been?

I have found the following plants to do very well to acceptable without C02:

Hygrophila polysperma
Rotala indica
Myriophyllum
Mayaca

Any others?

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## lesley (Aug 16, 2003)

Could I add a query to your question?

I should like to know of plants that do well without co2 and in higher temps (82-86/30oC.

Thanks, Lesley


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't think temp is that critical for any I mentioned.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Here are some others:

Bacopa caroliniana
Bacopa monnieri
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hygrophila difformis

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Carlos, you can grow those without CO2? What are your other parameters?

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Hygrophila corymbosa
Gymnocoronis spilanthroides
Shinnersia rivularis

and agree with the Bacopa caroliniana and Hemianthus micranthemoides.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

55g
Lighting: 1.75 w/g PC
PO4: 0-0.1 ppm
NO3: 5 ppm
3 year old, mulmy substrate
A mother who forgets to change the single
DIY CO2 bottle

All three grow very well and are very resistant.
Actually, the lushest, most beautiful Hemianthus
micranthemoides bush I have seen was in a 
low tech, nonCO2 tank at Miami's Fairchild
Tropical Garden. They had one tank being taken
over by the stuff, and it looked like a totally
different plant it was so large and lush!

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Hydrocotyle leucocephala. It will grow in almost any conditions if it's allowed to reach the surface and grow there, but can also be kept pruned shorter. The leaves will be smaller, but other than that it will do very well.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I would also add:
-java fern
-hornwort

Bert.


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

Blyxa japonica (Seems more like a plant with very short internodes then a rosette plant.)

ViNZ
Home: Aquatic Habitats Hangout: Aquatic Quotient


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

hydrocotyl, A. reini...(red temple), Hemianthus micranthemoides, bacopa, and hornwort are all growing without CO2. They grow more slowly, of course. Dan sunset hygro, too


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

The following are doing well for me without CO2:

Ludwigia Repens
Ludwigia Mullertii
Ludwigia ... i forget the name

What's this one called?









Giancarlo Podio


----------



## superjohnny (Jul 31, 2004)

Do you consider the anubias congensis or gigantea to be stem plants? I guess it goes without saying that the anubias varieties do well without CO2.

I'm stuck on the anubias varieties. I think my next tank is going to be a Cameroon biotope









---------------------------------------------
Fish are the things that live with my plants.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Certainly anubias species (as well as java fern and hornwort, also mentioned above) will do well with no CO2. However, none of them are stem plants.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Astrid (Sep 20, 2003)

I think that Cryptocoryne affinis and maybe also some other cryptocorynes can grow well without adding CO2. 
(But, of course, they are not stem plants)

[This message was edited by Astrid on Sun September 21 2003 at 09:00 AM.]


----------



## Maurizio (May 14, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Giancarlo Podio:
> What's this one called?
> http://67.89.4.174/posts/ludwigia_something.jpg


Ludwigia arcuata?

My best Wishes,
Maurizio Nicosia


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

The leaves are larger than the arcuata I used to have. It was given to me as arcuata but I was leaning more towards Mullertii.

http://www.plantgeek.net/ludwigia_mullertii.htm
http://www.brooklands.co.nz/plant/ludwigia.htm

What do you think?

Thanks
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

These links are photos of tanks that were run without any CO2
http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/raynedown2001/vwp?.dir=/Aquariums&.dnm=10gallon+2.jpg&.src=ph&.view=t
http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/raynedown2001/vwp?.dir=/Aquariums&.dnm=25gal+right.jpg&.view=t

Both these tanks have seen mayaca, ludwigia and hygro species, all of which have done well


----------



## James F (Sep 24, 2003)

This is kind of a trick question IMO.
Any stem plant, if it has reached the surfae, grows incredibly well without CO2, since it's got it in the atmosphere (I'm sure there are exceptions, Limnophila sessiflora comes to mind).
Just submerged though, I'd say: (excuse sp's)
Rotala indica (this one actually does poor for me in CO2 tanks)
Limnophila sessiflora
Ludwigia repens
Egeria densa
Gynocoronis splianthoides
Hydrocotyle
Wisteri

All of those have grown very well for me in non CO2 tanks. All but the ambulia grow even better when they hit the surface.

Regards,
James


----------



## Celano (Dec 17, 2003)

Cabomba carolinses.


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

I just found out (by accident) that Myriophyllum
mattogrossense 'green' thrives even without
CO2. 

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

Just discovered Elatine triandra doing nicely in my non-CO2 tank. They had totally dissappeared some months ago and then re-appeared about a month ago.

Vincent
Home: Aquatic Habitats Hangout: Aquatic Quotient


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I've found that stem plants do better in non-CO2 tanks if you dont plant them as densely.


----------



## jeff123 (Dec 2, 2003)

I have myriophylum aquaticum that's doing great w/ no CO2. Have to trim every 3 days.

30 gal
2.83 wpg
KH 5
pH 7.2


----------



## imported_csf (May 8, 2003)

Indian Water Weed
Elodea
Anachris (sp?)


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Heterantera zosterifolia, all nuphar species,waliichi, most of the cryps, rotundifolia, ludwigia repens, arquata plus many more stem and no stem will do fine reds are brownish but that is all.


----------

